# Best Cleaning Solvent for Your Orions, etc.



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a crazy cleanup ahead of me on a HCCA 2100 and wondering what the best heavy duty solvent is so as to not kill the red?
thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Rubbing alcohol and lots of it.

If you want to take the red anodized coating off and bring it down to bare aluminum, then use EasyOff oven cleaner.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks Bret
I will try to save the red but if it just looks wrong,I may try oven cleaner....I have tried some wd40,but slow going


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

soap and water.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

OK guys,I wish I could give a couple pics ..but I have to use a screwdriver just to scrape the first 2 layers of baked on grime.It is like body filler.Then wet down again and buff .


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

MCLSOUND said:


> I have a crazy cleanup ahead of me on a HCCA 2100 and wondering what the best heavy duty solvent is so as to not kill the red?
> thanks


Scrubbing Bubbles. No, I am not kidding. Leave it on for a few minutes then use a Q-tip down each fin to pull the grime out.


----------

